# Black Walnut tops and branch wood Rochester NY



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I'm in the process of having about 25 large black walnut trees cut down and the loggers are planning on leaving the tops and branches behind. In an effort to minimize the waste and work I have to do, I'm offering access to said branches and tops for free. There might even be some large chunks left over from the cutting that would be suitable for blanks.

Send me a message if you're interested and I'll give you the details.


----------



## ToolAnimalAmos (Jun 3, 2015)

PM'ed


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Just an update-they're done cutting and I have tons of tops and branches. Some of the stuff out there is 12" in diameter still, so there's plenty to work with


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Are your getting the walnut trunks milled or just selling them stretch? Hopefully you get a couple chunks for yourself and a million dollars for the rest.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Had a logging company come in after waiting a year for another guy (friend of my brother's) to do it.. they gave me the same deal (split the felled logs as opposed to selling the rights to standing timber). I have 30 or so trees worth of branches and tops stacked up in my yard now.. plenty to work with


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoa. Not a ton of sap wood there either. Got any crotch? lol


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

There is, but that pile is all spoken for. I'll get some pictures of the mess in my yard later. Think I have one here…


----------



## cbroman4 (Aug 27, 2021)

could someone put me in contact with someone who purchases and cuts down black walnut in the Rochester area?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Guldenschuh Logging did the job. They were quick and got the job done, but they did not leave the site as advertised afterwards. I was a little upset that they didn't do the cleanup they promised. They contacted a 3rd party wholesale buyer who then shipped everything to China


----------

